# Zippo ZipLight



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

how many people out there own Zippo ZipLights? i just got my first one today and its a fun little light.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 15, 2008)

Where did you get yours at? The only place I've ever seen them for sale was a Civil Air Patrol catalog but that was in '99.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

theres a store in Chinatown (Washington DC) that has 11 year old ZipLights, I'm going back tomorrow and I'm going to buy as many as i can afford. I'll have to check but I'm fairly positive i can sell you one if you want.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 15, 2008)

I just looked em up and the only thing I could see them being usefull for is...depleteing batteries =[


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> I just looked em up and the only thing I could see them being usefull for is...depleteing batteries =[


well yea that's why they stopped production, and they don't take batteries they come with a rechargeable battery pack, that i haven't figured out how to recharge. but yea Zippo found them to be impractical so they halted production, the funny thing is now they can fetch up to $80 (that I have seen) on ebay, so thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 15, 2008)

It would be nice to mod one with a MC-E or P7 and If one of your friends ask for a light hand em it, when they go to light it up theyll be seeing spots for miniutes:devil:


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 15, 2008)

I have one I got off ebay a couple years ago. Neat light. It would be much better with an LED, though. If I remember correctly, I had to pry it apart to replace the batteries. And the batteries weren't exactly a standard size. They were a smidge slimmer than AAAA, I think. I had to open up a 9-volt battery and use those cells.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> I have one I got off ebay a couple years ago. Neat light. It would be much better with an LED, though. If I remember correctly, I had to pry it apart to replace the batteries. And the batteries weren't exactly a standard size. They were a smidge slimmer than AAAA, I think. I had to open up a 9-volt battery and use those cells.


theres a guy, i know his handle is Spanishflea, but i cant remember what forum, he does LED upgrades. but dude the Punishment Zone in the LED Museum does all sorts of colored LEDS, http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/rgbzip.htm


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 15, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> theres a store in Chinatown (Washington DC) that has 11 year old ZipLights, I'm going back tomorrow and I'm going to buy as many as i can afford. I'll have to check but I'm fairly positive i can sell you one if you want.


 

I might buy one where is it made and how much will it cost me?


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> I might buy one where is it made and how much will it cost me?


they were made in Bradford Pennsylvania, like all other Zippo lighters, and i havn't come up with a price yet, somewhere around $30, thats a lot cheaper than buying one on ebay, the cheapest i have seen on ebay is 29.95 + 6 for shipping. other than that the cheapest i found was $80 and up


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd rather have a real Zippo lighter. A lighter can act as a Light source and a fire starter.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> I'd rather have a real Zippo lighter. A lighter can act as a Light source and a fire starter.


true true, but i already have 9 of em, and the Ziplight is more for novelty purposes than any kind of practical use


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 15, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> they were made in Bradford Pennsylvania, like all other Zippo lighters, and i havn't come up with a price yet, somewhere around $30, thats a lot cheaper than buying one on ebay, the cheapest i have seen on ebay is 29.95 + 6 for shipping. other than that the cheapest i found was $80 and up


 
If its $30 with shipping I can probably do it. Or if your into multitools and SAKs I could do a trade.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 15, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> If its $30 with shipping I can probably do it.


i still gotta get more of em and then figure out if i can do it, but if shipping isnt too much than cool. idk though im still deciding i may just keep a whole bunch so they appreciate but i like money so im conflicted, lol


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow. I haven't seen mine for years, I wonder where it is?

If I can figure out what batts to use, maybe I'll use it - or sell it.



Be lucky...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 16, 2008)

Found it!

In the very bottom of a tin of old lights, next to several old incan Mag AAA's.
Behold my Zippolight...








And what is more, after years and years, it still works.






Cute little light, but I don't think it will ever be an EDC again.

I love the way you can use the insert to convert ANY Zippo to being a flashlight.

Any Mods??





Be lucky...


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 16, 2008)

the only safe mod i have seen are LED upgrades, UV, blue, red, green, basically any LED color you can find, also I have seen an upgrade for real batteries. does yours use real batteries or do you still use that "charger" pack that came with it. im gonna buy, as of now, 7 more tomorrow, idk what im gonna do with them


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 16, 2008)

Very cool!:thumbsup: I love zippos in general, but I am not a smoker. but a flashlight zippo...me want!:tinfoil:

Mayo


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 16, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Very cool!:thumbsup: I love zippos in general, but I am not a smoker. but a flashlight zippo...me want!:tinfoil:
> 
> Mayo


yea i dont smoke either, but i have about 10 Zippos, thats a nice mild collection for a 16 year old, lol. tomorrow I'm getting maybe 9 Ziplights, they have been discontinued for several years now and are big collectors items


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 17, 2008)

Liberty - its the original batterys, the light pack is unopened.

I'll think about what to put in there once these batts have run out.

Strangely, I don't smoke either, but I have a collection of about 40 lighters of various kinds, antique to modern. Including about 10 zippos. I should start a lighter collection thread in the Cafe!

I suspect these things will be more and more collectable soon, since fewer people smoke these days.


Pyromaniac = Flashaholic ???

...and vice verse, 'natch!





Be lucky...


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 17, 2008)

so i went back to Chinatown today and bought the last 5 ZipLights they had. Best spent $50.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey - nice snag! Great price too.
:twothumbs




Be lucky...


----------



## rockz4532 (Dec 17, 2008)

wow for 10 bucks i wonder if they are fake?


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 17, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> so i went back to Chinatown today and bought the last 5 ZipLights they had. Best spent $50.


 
I didn't realize the came in cases I thought they were just the insert. is it possible for you to show a picture of the back of the package?


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm interested in one if your going to sell any. Let me know.

wolfstyle


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 17, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> I didn't realize the came in cases I thought they were just the insert. is it possible for you to show a picture of the back of the package?


i sure can






and wolfstyle, I'm still not sure what i want to do with them, because they were stored with their original batteries they didn't age well at all. as for any kind of working condition, you would have to pry open the case, which isnt that hard, but then you would have to clean it out really well, taking out the immensely corroded batteries and you would have to clean all the contacts if you wanted it to work. however, should i choose to sell any of them i will let you know.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 17, 2008)

If you do sell I would want it unopened. I have 3 or 4 ziplights all ready and this would be for my collection.

wolfstyle


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 17, 2008)

wolfstyle said:


> If you do sell I would want it unopened. I have 3 or 4 ziplights all ready and this would be for my collection.
> 
> wolfstyle


ok good, do you have the same kinds i do? i have seen like collectors editions and gift collections that have different cases


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 17, 2008)

All I have are the inserts, none of them came with any special cases. I have one that I bought converted to an led and runs off of lithium watch batteries CR2032 maybe. I bought it from a guy that does these conversions on new old stock that he bought. Here is the link to his site with all the information: http://relicraider.110mb.com/ 

wolfstyle


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 17, 2008)

wolfstyle said:


> All I have are the inserts, none of them came with any special cases. I have one that I bought converted to an led and runs off of lithium watch batteries CR2032 maybe. I bought it from a guy that does these conversions on new old stock that he bought. Here is the link to his site with all the information: http://relicraider.110mb.com/
> 
> wolfstyle


yea im upset i just tore apart a 9V battery to use the inside AAAA bats, but Duracell 9V AAAAs dont fit, im upset


----------



## l2icel3all (Dec 18, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> so i went back to Chinatown today and bought the last 5 ZipLights they had. Best spent $50.



If you need someone to take 1 off your hands I'd be willing to purchase one from you. Let me know, my aim is :l2icel3all. :thumbsup:


----------



## m-man (Dec 19, 2008)

I would also like to buy one if anyone has one for sale


----------



## DM51 (Dec 19, 2008)

Members wishing to buy or sell items must not do that here. Please use PM, or post in the correct section in the MarketPlace.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 19, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Members wishing to buy or sell items must not do that here. Please use PM, or post in the correct section in the MarketPlace.


I'm not trying to sell them, idk how the thread morphed into that


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 19, 2008)

Does the Ziplight use the same bulbs that minimaglites use?


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 19, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> Does the Ziplight use the same bulbs that minimaglites use?


i dont have exact specs on the Ziplight, but from what i can see like size comparisons yea it seems to be the same size bulb


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

For anyone interested whilst 'googling' this light, I came across an Antiques site selling one for $32.99 HERE :thumbsup:



Personally... I'm more inclined towards the 'jetfire' style gas lighters (you know the ones with an electric element) great for defrosting frozen padlocks and similar (yeah I'm not a smoker either)


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 19, 2008)

While were on the subject has anyone tried the new Zippo Blu?


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 19, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> While were on the subject has anyone tried the new Zippo Blu?


I personally don't own one, yet. By Monday I'll own one though. I have seen videos of them on YouTube and they seem.... alright as far as butane lighters go. The system they used for the ignition is a bit iffy though. In order to light it you have to press down on the striking wheel and then strike it, pressing down releases the butane and then the spark from the flint ignites it, because thats how they did it, it takes a few strikes before it lights.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 27, 2008)

The Zippo Blu is fine, if you can get past the styling and the plastic button. You can just press down to pre load the flint tube and strike back and hit the button. Lights everytime. Their flint system will probably last a LOT longer than piezo systems used by other torches (hopefully, the flint won't foul the burner). My only gripe is the flame is a bit short and you can't adjust it.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Zippo Blu. Neat twist on the classic Zippo. I do wish, however, that it looked like the regular Zippos.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 27, 2008)

I want one but at $50 its way to pricy for me.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 28, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> I have a Zippo Blu. Neat twist on the classic Zippo. I do wish, however, that it looked like the regular Zippos.


if you want it to look like a Zippo than what you want is the Zippo Z-Plus insert, its a butane insert that fits inside a regular Zippo case, a major plus for that is at least the darn thing is adjustable.


american lockpicker said:


> I want one but at $50 its way to pricy for me.


 well i agree $50 is too much, thats why i dont have one yet, however Zippo's website does have one listed for $45, and I'm sure if you look at some local retailers you can find it for a little less than that.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 28, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> if you want it to look like a Zippo than what you want is the Zippo Z-Plus insert, its a butane insert that fits inside a regular Zippo case, a major plus for that is at least the darn thing is adjustable.



I searched Zippo's website and couldn't find it. Can you provide a link?


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't think Zippo makes that accessory.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 29, 2008)

Zippo does not make the Z-Plus insert, and I don't have one actually. but you can buy it on amazon for $10. here's a link http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000B7TH8I/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 25, 2022)

Necromancy time.

I just bought my ziplight, used some white vinegar to etch off the battery schmutz where it ate the copper (need another go at that, and then use the ultrasonic cleaner; it's tarnishing again) and bought some Amazon Basics AAAA batteries. What do you know, they're too long.

I want a respectably bright option that's USB rechargeable.

Any advice on bodging something together?

If it matches an incandescant 6P with or without a beamshaper, that's pretty perfect. If it's an "inspection beam" that's even better. (Coast makes a lot of these; https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01F6XXEX0/ for example. No hot spot, no spill, just one even cone of light.) But perhaps best of all would be a Mule beam... which is probably the only kind realistically achievable anyway, so...


----------

